# Snake Fence For Sale



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2010)

snake control.info

It'd bring em in I reckon...they're pretty inquisitive creatures :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 12, 2010)

> even bites from the "non poisonous" ones will normally leave serious long lasting health problems


 um?


----------



## reptilesrkool (Nov 12, 2010)

haha yeah ive been biten that meany times it`s not funny and im still ok ithink lol


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 13, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> um?


 
Apparently the teeth never come out of the "wound" and they lodge in ligaments, tendons, etc  There's some rubbish going around these days.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 13, 2010)

that is one of the funniest reads ive had in a long time.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 13, 2010)

Actually I heard the other day that nurses are telling staff at some hospitals in Queensland that the pythons are breeding with the venomous snakes to produce powerful hybrids....these snake repellents have been around for a while now, several people have demonstrated their usefulness and I have spoken to a vet who sells them....he stated he knows they don't work, but if it gives people piece of mind then he will sell it......more like there is money in it so I will sell it.....he is in a position of authority, he should be educating people, not feeding the myths


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 13, 2010)

I cannot find any evidence or documentation of independent, controlled tests of these devices. Without them I can only regard the claims as, um, snake oil, equivalent to me smearing my post box with molasses and turpentine to keep the ostriches away ( hey - it works - I haven't seem one in months ).


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 13, 2010)

The company claim they have tested it, but refuse to give out the results, they have stated to me that we placed them in an area where snakes were common, now there is none, so it works in our opinion......that I think is the extent of their testing......I do plan on purchasing some to investigate further!


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 13, 2010)

fuscus said:


> , equivalent to me smearing my post box with molasses and turpentine to keep the ostriches away ( hey - it works - i haven't seem one in months ).


 

rofl


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> It'd bring em in I reckon...they're pretty inquisitive creatures :lol:


 
I agree! I saw a show on TV once where they layed speakers on the ground and played Barry white music really loud and the snakes were attracted to the vibrations

and it works, everytime I go spotlighting I play Barry White as loud as my speakers will handle and I do really think i find more snakes!


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 13, 2010)

"I love the sexy slither of a lady snake"


----------



## giggle (Nov 13, 2010)

Echiopsis said:


> "I love the sexy slither of a lady snake"


 
Love that episode. LOL 

I can't believe the things people actually believe! Its shocking.


----------



## giggle (Nov 13, 2010)

"*if you are plagued by frogs attracted to the insects throughout the summer"

*Lol....plagued by frogs


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 13, 2010)

Farma said:


> I agree! I saw a show on TV once where they layed speakers on the ground and played Barry white music really loud and the snakes were attracted to the vibrations
> 
> and it works, everytime I go spotlighting I play Barry White as loud as my speakers will handle and I do really think i find more snakes!


I think ur talking about Simpsons...i remember also that show...Barry White hey,i wouldve thought something like Abba etc you would see more,once they hear it the snakes would slither from there resting spot...lol...I truely wonder how many people actually buy these products...I suppose alot of the older ppl that live near-on bush may invest in it....


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 13, 2010)

I have had literally over 100 people contact us and ask why they are not working....they have them, but they are not stopping the snakes......I have heard of some large organizations spending thousands of dollars on them and again still have snakes where they don't want them......ppl are suckered in by it because they say they work, these people who market them have no snake experience, no reptile experience and no qualifications to back up any claims.....but they advertise in vulnerable markets such as pet stores and dog magazines where people will pay almost anything hoping that it will work, then you get people who know they don't work but sell them anyhow for piece of mind.....


----------



## baxtor (Nov 13, 2010)

snakehandler said:


> The company claim they have tested it, but refuse to give out the results, they have stated to me that we placed them in an area where snakes were common, now there is none, so it works in our opinion......that I think is the extent of their testing......I do plan on purchasing some to investigate further!



I noticed in another thread that you have dogs, my advice is to keep the dogs away from any repellers you might buy. I did a rough and ready test on one of the units I borrowed off a friend (he wouldn't listen to me) after he bought 3 of them. He also has dogs and they "ate" all of his repellers within a very short time.


----------



## Australis (Nov 14, 2010)

James Randi would sort them out.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 14, 2010)

baxtor said:


> I noticed in another thread that you have dogs, my advice is to keep the dogs away from any repellers you might buy. I did a rough and ready test on one of the units I borrowed off a friend (he wouldn't listen to me) after he bought 3 of them. He also has dogs and they "ate" all of his repellers within a very short time.



ATE the repellers??? the electronic ones??? WOW.....I will be doing a baseline test with my captive bred animals just to see their reactions in my backyard, so the dogs will be away, then I will do a few field tests in areas where we know snakes reside, that way we can also debunk the claim that the tests done and displayed on the internet showing the snakes not reacting is due to the fact the snakes are captive bred and used to the vibrations...the snakes used in the video are very placid...I wouldn't handle my tigers in that way!!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 14, 2010)

...I suppose alot of the older ppl that live near-on bush may invest in it.... 

Ain't necessarily so ...... the market is open to all snake fearing persons especially with animals to protect from the evil snake ways.

Even my local vet hospital nearly got sucked in by the sleazy salescrap of this company...can't blame em as they have mega snakebite clients.


----------



## dossy (Nov 14, 2010)

i think the only way they would rely work is if you held it and ran after a snake stepping heverly....i have seen some photos of these things "working" and so the snake goes past it a little further away and another photo iv seen had a rbbs curld up around it.

if you dnt want snakes then invest time into doing it properly and do things such as running fences into the ground


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 14, 2010)

or move to NZ!!


----------



## baxtor (Nov 14, 2010)

snakehandler said:


> ATE the repellers??? the electronic ones??? WOW.....I will be doing a baseline test with my captive bred animals just to see their reactions in my backyard, so the dogs will be away, then I will do a few field tests in areas where we know snakes reside, that way we can also debunk the claim that the tests done and displayed on the internet showing the snakes not reacting is due to the fact the snakes are captive bred and used to the vibrations.


I gather from that that you also think the claim re. captive verses wild snakes is a cop out, but what do you think could possibly be the basis for such a claim. My snakes (and I assume most other captives) do not come into contact with these repellers or any other form of vibrating apparatus any more than a wild snake would.



snakehandler said:


> ..the snakes used in the video are very placid...I wouldn't handle my tigers in that way!!!




Thats fair enough, and I wouldn't handle YOUR tigers in that way either. I guess we get to know our own.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 14, 2010)

The pet shop down the road from me has started selling them and advertising them around the town, what can i show/say to them to stop them selling them and wasting peoples money...?


----------



## baxtor (Nov 14, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> The pet shop down the road from me has started selling them and advertising them around the town, what can i show/say to them to stop them selling them and wasting peoples money...?


probably nothing


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 14, 2010)

Tell them that vibrations dont scare snakes away, and if they actually worked why are there companies training snake catchers, not snake repellent installers!!!


----------



## dossy (Nov 15, 2010)

just a thought but how much dose it cost to hire a snake catch and release person for a year
compair that to the cost of these fence things would it be cheaper


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2010)

...but a spade is even cheaper! :lol:

I heard that Yarra Valley College gets the janitor to don on a pair of big gumboots and a net (of sorts?) on a long pole to "shift" the tiger snakes that occasionally pop out to sun themselves around the school oval :lol: Whilst it's illegal (and who gives a flying monkey's if it is), at least they aren't smacking them with a shovel (which seems to be the widely accepted and legal means of removing of snakes by non-licensed folk when dealing with them around populated areas)


----------



## shlanger (Nov 15, 2010)

These things work about as well as the electronic devices and whistles that are available for motorcars, to 'scare' kangaroos off the road in front of you! That is; THEY DO NOT WORK!!! If anyone is considering buying one to test its effectiveness, then you are just as gullable as the other customers. If you do test one and find it doest work, (and it wont) will you ask for your money back?


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 16, 2010)

NO I dont want my money back....BTW read the fine print, must be returned in an as new condition within 7 days of the device being purchased.....once you place it into the ground it is no longer as new and given that the new version has a 7 day rotation on the vibration pulse change, how will a person be able to use it for the full cycle and then return it within the specified period.....if it truly worked it would be at least a 12 month guarantee! However I will be able to use to use the footage that I take on my website in the area under MYTHS, also I will be able to use the footage in my reptile awareness sessions that I run on a very regular basis to both general public and private groups. This is not being gullible, this is purchasing something that I KNOW doesn't work and then obtaining the physical proof to show others that it does not work.....my role as a reptile demonstrator is to ensure that people get correct information, this often includes demonstrator the ineffectiveness of something too!


----------



## -Peter (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a snake deterrent system ready to market. Its is a small cardboard box containing around 50 small wooden sticks with red ends. Some care will need to be taken as they are highly flammable. You stick these in the ground around the site you wish to deter errant snakes from entering. I guarantee they work and if dissatisfied you can return them for a full refund minus postage and handling costs of course. They will also need to be in the condition in which they were shipped originally of course. 
I am just working on the artwork for the packaging now.
I was thinking of calling them Redhead Snake Force-field.


----------



## fishunter (Nov 16, 2010)

A bloke from my local reptile shop sells a silmilar product to this but a different brand he said he didnt belive they worked so he took one home and turned it on near his outside avariays where he keeps his snakes, beardies and blueys. He said that throughout the whole time it was turned on they seemed more pissed off, would move around a lot more and would return to their housing boxs.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 16, 2010)

It won't be too long before you can buy a mini-nuke. Just level your property and rid it of all the creepy-crawlies! :lol:

Whilst I would remain cautious living in a location where snakes were plentiful, I couldn’t also help feeling a little privileged living with such incredible wildlife.

I had a friend phone me the other week saying he had a snake in the backyard. I said “that’s nice, can you see it?” and he said “yeah!”..I then said “well, you know what part of the garden to keep away from for a little while don’t you!” :lol: I think he was hoping I’d come out and shift it. I always tell people it’s a little like holding back the tide, I can come and shift it, but because of where you live you’ll probably get another one the next day  Best just to try and live with them, they’re timid creatures 99% of the time, a bit of mutual respect goes a long way.


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

whoaa... I felt like my IQ had to drop to read that site.... lol fail


----------

